# Watching the UCI world championships Yorkshire



## 13 rider (8 Aug 2019)

4 of us Leicester Ccers and up for the weekend to catch the world champs around Harrogate .We have accommodation booked near York the basic plan is ride over in the morning head out up the course find a viewing spot then head back to Harrogate to try and find a spot while the group complete the loops around the town . Looking for ideas around viewing spots any local knowledge welcome @Mike_P .
We also have an idea of training it York/Leeds to further out on the course but are concerned about the train companys bikes per train policy without anyone else there's already 4 of us , would they relax the policy over the weekend


----------



## winjim (8 Aug 2019)

13 rider said:


> 4 of us Leicester Ccers and up for the weekend to catch the world champs around Harrogate .We have accommodation booked near York the basic plan is ride over in the morning head out up the course find a viewing spot then head back to Harrogate to try and find a spot while the group complete the loops around the town . Looking for ideas around viewing spots any local knowledge welcome @Mike_P .
> We also have an idea of training it York/Leeds to further out on the course but are concerned about the train companys bikes per train policy without anyone else there's already 4 of us , would they relax the policy over the weekend


Relax?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Aug 2019)

Well that's scuppered the use of trains, a bit more biking then


----------



## ColinJ (8 Aug 2019)

I'm the first to moan about problems getting bikes onto trains, but TBF - it is predictable that thousands of cyclists would be trying to get their bikes onto a few trains, so it does make sense.

A missed opportunity to run "_Cyclist Specials_" though...



My cousin will be coming down from Scotland for the championships. We will have to work out where to drive to to allow us to watch the races out in the Dales, and in Harrogate.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (8 Aug 2019)

Didn't realise train technology had reached Yorkshire yet?


----------



## 13 rider (8 Aug 2019)

ColinJ said:


> I'm the first to moan about problems getting bikes onto trains, but TBF - it is predictable that thousands of cyclists would be trying to get their bikes onto a few trains, so it does make sense.
> 
> A missed opportunity to run "_Cyclist Specials_" though...
> 
> ...



What a great film ,some roads I've riden never seen them that quite . What happened to the train service in this country ?


----------



## classic33 (8 Aug 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Didn't realise train technology had reached Yorkshire yet?


Apple Green & Doncaster Green spring readily to mind. As does 4468.


----------



## Mike_P (8 Aug 2019)

13 rider said:


> Looking for ideas around viewing spots any local knowledge welcome @Mike_P .


Prime spots on the Circuit away from the finish line and its approaches are
1. the bend close to the top of the climb of Cornwall Road - it was packed for the TdY mens race, less so the womens. https://www.google.com/maps/@53.991...4!1sA-ikgwvLCQJnnFwU0vxeeg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
2. Outside the Royal Pump Room where the circuit can be seen twice - first as the riders do the sharp turn off the end of Valley Drive pass the front of Valley Gardens and up Cornwall Road, the second as they come off Swan Road sharp left into Crescent Road
https://www.google.com/maps/@53.993...4!1syyyw9nsZnU2kYnDKnPfyqQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
As for weekend I take you mean the 28th and 29th for the Womens and Mens road race
The climb out of Lofthouse is the big feature of the Womens race
https://www.google.com/maps/@54.163...0&yaw=280&pitch=0&thumbfov=100!7i13312!8i6656
while nearer and somewhat limited in terms of visibility there is the climb out of Birstwith
https://www.google.com/maps/@54.027...4!1sfurp-J3_vWTgR3Pb3Foi-w!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
The Mens race has its star attractions further away up the top of Wharfedale, Wensleydale and Swaldale and run to the circuit is straight along the A61 - it does get a bit lumpy through and south of Killinghall but hardly likely to trouble the pros unduly so that is probably one to leave to watch on the circuit.


----------



## 13 rider (8 Aug 2019)

Thanks @Mike_P , lots of ideas cheers


----------



## tom73 (8 Aug 2019)

Bikes ban from all trains in Yorkshire at the same time it plays host to the world championship cycle race. You can't make it up great advert for the area. 
Let's hope no-one gets stuck on an over crowded pacer or we really have had it.


----------



## tom73 (8 Aug 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Didn't realise train technology had reached Yorkshire yet?



We once gave the world trains now all we have is pacers.


----------



## classic33 (8 Aug 2019)

tom73 said:


> We once gave the world trains now all we have is pacers.


And they, A2's A3's & A4's weren't in service as long as the Pacers. And ran a better service than Pacers.


----------



## BurningLegs (9 Aug 2019)

Those spots look great, @Mike_P - especially Valley Gardens. It's a short walk from the train station, and the race route seems to go almost all the way around it so should be able to find a spot to view the racing without waiting all day! Plenty to keep our 2 year old entertained outside of the racing too. 

Any tips for getting to and parking in Harrogate during the racing? We are staying in Menwith Hill and will drive or get a bus. I assume traffic and parking will be difficult in Harrogate, but there isn't much information about it on the Worlds website. Any tips?


----------



## tom73 (9 Aug 2019)

BurningLegs said:


> Those spots look great, @Mike_P - especially Valley Gardens. It's a short walk from the train station, and the race route seems to go almost all the way around it so should be able to find a spot to view the racing without waiting all day! Plenty to keep our 2 year old entertained outside of the racing too.
> 
> Any tips for getting to and parking in Harrogate during the racing? We are staying in Menwith Hill and will drive or get a bus. I assume traffic and parking will be difficult in Harrogate, but there isn't much information about it on the Worlds website. Any tips?




Simple answer is don't even try to get near. 

Use the official parking at the Yorkshire show ground. It's a short walk into Harrogate they are putting limited shuttle bus. Getting to the show ground and getting out is well planned operation they are more than use to dealing with the many 1000's who visited the GYS. 

Looks like you need to book though. 

https://worlds.yorkshire.com/spectator-guide/transport-travel/


----------



## fossyant (9 Aug 2019)

tom73 said:


> We once gave the world trains now all we have is pacers.



You can imagine the National Train museum having a pacer as an exhibition you can throw stones at...


----------



## tom73 (9 Aug 2019)

fossyant said:


> You can imagine the National Train museum having a pacer as an exhibition you can throw stones at...



At the rate it's going they may end up being displayed next to the fabled replacements we keep being told about


----------



## 13 rider (9 Aug 2019)

The ladies race on Saturday looks like we can ride out to Patley bridge watch them through then head over to below Ripon and catch them again and possible race back to Harrogate and try and catch them on one of the 3 laps . Or with @Supersuperleeds love of climbing we can head further out up the 16% climb to lofthouse and watch there .


----------



## Mike_P (9 Aug 2019)

BurningLegs said:


> Any tips for getting to and parking in Harrogate during the racing? We are staying in Menwith Hill and will drive or get a bus. I assume traffic and parking will be difficult in Harrogate, but there isn't much information about it on the Worlds website. Any tips?





tom73 said:


> Simple answer is don't even try to get near.
> 
> Use the official parking at the Yorkshire show ground. It's a short walk into Harrogate they are putting limited shuttle bus. Getting to the show ground and getting out is well planned operation they are more than use to dealing with the many 1000's who visited the GYS



Snag with that is the showground is the south east of the town, Menwith is to the north west so it could well be simpler to park elsewhere. There is no local bus to Menwith Hill and whilst there is one to Darley, a couple of miles to the north, its typically a 90 min interval service (no.24) and fares are pretty steep. If you want to park and ride going to Ripley, north of Harrogate on the A61 could be an option as the village has a large free car park and the bus (no.36) is every 20 minutes, race permitting. Not sure what the fares are like. Details of the bus services can be found at www.harrogatebus.co.uk and presumably nearer the time there will be lengthy details of route diversions, short workings and cancelled workings.

On street parking in Harrogate is either pay and display (or using the appyparking app) or by parking disc. Both are latter are strictly limited in duration with a max of 3 hours and on some streets as low as 10 minutes with, in terms of disc parking no return to that area of the town that day . There are a number of car parks but 5 of the 8 for the town centre are closed for the duration of the UCI event presumably to cater for teams and press. That leaves two surface car parks and one multi storey to cater for "season card holders, permit holders (permits must be displayed) and general parking on a first come first served basis." https://www.harrogate.gov.uk/info/20018/where_can_i_park

In terms of travelling around the town the major impact is that the A61 through the town will be closed for most of the day so pushing through traffic onto the A59 which bypasses the town centre and is typically stationary at random periods most normal days. The unofficial western bypass, the B6161, will also be closed in part as that forms the south-north most western section of the UCI circuit.


----------



## Mike_P (9 Aug 2019)

13 rider said:


> The ladies race on Saturday looks like we can ride out to Patley bridge


 If you find yourself in Pat*e*ley a pork pie is an essential purchase from Weatherheads Butchers http://www.weatherheadbutchers.co.uk/


----------



## 13 rider (9 Aug 2019)

Mike_P said:


> If you find yourself in Pat*e*ley a pork pie is an essential purchase from Weatherheads Butchers http://www.weatherheadbutchers.co.uk/


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Aug 2019)

13 rider said:


> The ladies race on Saturday looks like we can ride out to Patley bridge watch them through then head over to below Ripon and catch them again and possible race back to Harrogate and try and catch them on one of the 3 laps . Or with @Supersuperleeds love of climbing we can head further out up the 16% climb to lofthouse and watch there .



I was thinking Pateley Bridge, It's about 36 miles from where we are staying and they are expected to get their 12:52ish, so we could do a 50 miler and a cafe stop before getting there, that extra 14 miles might allow us to go around some climbs


----------



## Mike_P (10 Aug 2019)

Mike_P said:


> If you find yourself in Pat*e*ley a pork pie is an essential purchase from Weatherheads Butchers http://www.weatherheadbutchers.co.uk/


Should have added their are two butchers shops on Pateley high street, Kendall's being the other one, their pies are okay just not as good as Weatherheads in many people's opinion.


----------



## Pale Rider (10 Aug 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I was thinking Pateley Bridge, It's about 36 miles from where we are staying and they are expected to get their 12:52ish, so we could do a 50 miler and a cafe stop before getting there, that extra 14 miles might allow us to go around some climbs



Stiff climbing out of Pateley Bridge whichever way you leave it.

I was pulling involuntary wheelies on the climb on the minor road to Masham.

Greenhow is the one people talk about, but all roads lead up.

https://cyclinguphill.com/greenhow-hill/


----------



## NorthernDave (10 Aug 2019)

Mike_P said:


> Should have added their are two butchers shops on Pateley high street, Kendall's being the other one, their pies are okay just not as good as Weatherheads in many people's opinion.



And don't forget Ye Olde Sweet Shoppe, or whatever it's called.


----------



## Mike_P (10 Aug 2019)

Pale Rider said:


> Stiff climbing out of Pateley Bridge whichever way you leave it.
> 
> I was pulling involuntary wheelies on the climb on the minor road to Masham.
> 
> Greenhow is the one people talk about, but all roads lead up.


The B road east along the valley is the least hilly - a stiff climb out of the town aside. Noted the comment of possibly then cycling to Ripon, the main B road to Ripon climbs steeply off the other a short distance east of the town and a noticeable drop and climb back up further on. The alternate is to follow NCN688 to Brimham Rocks, again a steep climb involved but a quieter road to do a bit of zig zagging on if needed, or less people to spot you have opted for Shanks's Pony. By carrying straight on at a junction where the NCN is signposted right the B road is rejoined

Whichever route is taken there is a pretty dodgy section on the B road further on where after a steep V section it twists and turns on a relatively narrow stretch with vehicles typically going a touch too fast My option would be to turn off immediately before it goes noticeably uphill across Sawley Moor, right at the end then left at T junction to drop down to Fountains West Gate and rejoin the NCN for a delightful downhill coast through Studley Deer Park.

This shows that route via Brimham but the alternative along the B road is obvious. The dodgy section on the B road is that where that road crosses the stream that runs north from the 10 mile mark





For the record this is the longer NCN route between Brimham and Fountains


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Aug 2019)

27 years since the last World Championships were held in Yorkshire

That was a busy enough time back then

But.... we (GB) got a Rainbow jersey out of it


----------



## graeme2911 (13 Aug 2019)

Might seem a daft question, but how closed is "closed" along the route?
I'm planning a route to cycle with some friends on the 25th for the Mens TT, with a few stops to see different parts of the action, but is there pedestrian access along it all? Looking at the sections just north of Ripley just coming out of Ripley to Killinghall. It's single carriageway without much pavement for pedestrians so will only one lane be open for the racing to allow spectators to move along it, or able to walk along the grass verges? Or are these sections closed closed?


----------



## Mike_P (13 Aug 2019)

graeme2911 said:


> Might seem a daft question, but how closed is "closed" along the route?
> I'm planning a route to cycle with some friends on the 25th for the Mens TT, with a few stops to see different parts of the action, but is there pedestrian access along it all? Looking at the sections just north of Ripley just coming out of Ripley to Killinghall. It's single carriageway without much pavement for pedestrians so will only one lane be open for the racing to allow spectators to move along it, or able to walk along the grass verges? Or are these sections closed closed?


 When TdF went along there the entire carriageway post TdF was covered by bicycles, anyone walking would use the verge, think there is a path on some sections.


----------



## GilesM (13 Aug 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> 27 years since the last World Championships were held in Yorkshire
> 
> That was a busy enough time back then
> 
> But.... we (GB) got a Rainbow jersey out of it



I'm intrigued, which worlds was that.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Aug 2019)

GilesM said:


> I'm intrigued, which worlds was that.


I had an inkling, so I checked...

Yes - World Cyclocross Championships 1992, Roundhay Park, Leeds. Mens U23 champion - Roger Hammond, GB!



Pay attention, or you will miss it... (Hint: 5m 00s into 5m 01s length video!)


----------



## Dogtrousers (13 Aug 2019)

GilesM said:


> I'm intrigued, which worlds was that.


I too was intruiged. A bit of research suggests Cyclocross

_4. The_ [Cyclo-cross] _world championships have been held in Great Britain three times – London in 1973, Birmingham in 1983 and *Leeds in 1992*, when the home crowds were treated to a memorable British victory by Roger Hammond in the junior category. Hammond went on to win the British elite title eight times, land a podium place at Paris-Roubaix and become a successful directeur sportif.
_
Ref: https://www.britishcycling.org.uk/s...out-the-UCI-Cyclo-cross-World-Championships-0

Edit. Pipped at the post by @ColinJ


----------



## GilesM (13 Aug 2019)

ColinJ said:


> I had an inkling, so I checked...
> 
> Yes - World Cyclocross Championships 1992, Roundhay Park, Leeds. Mens U23 champion - Roger Hammond, GB!
> 
> ...




I thought it must have been cyclocross, but was thrown off track by the rainbow jersey comment, I forgot Mr H won the U23 event.

Thanks


----------



## Mike_P (13 Aug 2019)

13 rider said:


> . Looking for ideas around viewing spots any local knowledge welcome @Mike_P .


Realised I had misread the route of the Womens Road Race and another good viewing point is the climb at Norwood Edge
https://www.google.com/maps/@53.952...4!1sRe5gv389KXtoRuqD4dLQGg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Aug 2019)

ColinJ said:


> I had an inkling, so I checked...
> Yes - World Cyclocross Championships 1992, Roundhay Park, Leeds. Mens U23 champion - Roger Hammond, GB!


As others have stated, Hammond took the Junior title
I was there!
And, saw him immediately after the presentation
I was talking to the parents of another two members of the British Junior squad (my near namesake, & his brother), Roger came over, to see Nora & Phil, & thank them for letting him stay at their house
He let me take this picture (scanned from a print)










And, I still have the magazine!!




A few weeks later, at a CX, at Bingley
(I rode the Senior event)





Mike_P said:


> Realised I had misread the route of the Womens Road Race and another good viewing point is the climb at Norwood Edge
> https://www.google.com/maps/@53.952...4!1sRe5gv389KXtoRuqD4dLQGg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656



A heck of a drag of a climb!!!


----------



## tallliman (14 Aug 2019)

Would Menwith Hill work for viewing??


----------



## Mike_P (14 Aug 2019)

tallliman said:


> Would Menwith Hill work for viewing??


The mens junior on the Thursday and the mens U23 on the Friday go east along the A59 there and on the next day the Womens Elite goes north on the B6451. Both are relatively straight roads but nothing in the way of steep gradients to cause much in the way of race activity; eastbound the A59 does have a noticeable climb to and through the B6451 crossroads (unfortunately known as Dangerous Corner) but that is approached by an noticeable descent.


----------



## tom73 (14 Aug 2019)

Well it works for the RAF


----------



## NorthernDave (15 Aug 2019)

Apparently bikes are allowed on trains:

road.cc: Bikes ARE allowed on trains in Yorkshire during World Championships - but check before you travel.
https://road.cc/content/news/265510...e-during-world-championships-check-you-travel

But only if there is room.


----------



## tom73 (15 Aug 2019)

That’s a no then


----------



## Leodis (17 Aug 2019)

Norwood climb for the women is my spot, tough climb at race pace.


----------



## Mike_P (18 Aug 2019)

Officially suggested viewing points on the Circuit for cycling fans are shown in a youtube video






1. Possibly a matter of opinion but I would have thought the actual finish as I suggested earlier over the fan zone.
2. Otley Road - pretty straight, does climb constantly up to just beyond the 2km mark, then undulates before a final down grade to Beckwithshaw. Potential lengthy views possible and it could be interesting race wise depending on the wind direction
3. Um... The point they have positioned is almost at the bottom of Cornwall Road although it is at the top of a short steep climb in the race direction. The location I referenced earlier as being the bend at the top of Cornwall Road is that just to the right of the 8km mark.
4. Crescent Gardens. a wide grassed open area on the north side of the road; I suggested earlier by the Royal Pump Room which is to the left where the circuit almost converges on itself.


----------



## Julia9054 (14 Sep 2019)

X marks where I work! Otley road closed at school kicking out time every weekday so I'm going to get to watch something every day. Exciting!


----------



## Julia9054 (14 Sep 2019)

https://www.strayfm.com/news/local-...-championships/amp/?__twitter_impression=true
This is quite useful for finding out when roads are closed


----------



## Mike_P (14 Sep 2019)

They kept it rather quite until this week that the "finish line" area is permanently closed from next Wednesday to the beginning of October, meaning the northbound A61 is closed for the duration without any simple diversion existing; the obvious car/small van route being stopped by Tower St/Belford Rd being "local access only" .

The info that was provided referenced the closures of West Park and Parliament Street and it appeared that the road was open at some times. There is lot of
local concern over the impact of the event not helped by some of the information . The recommended walking route from the railway station to the fan zone is along the southbound A61 so taking visitors away from the town centre where traders are fearing a sharp plummet in sales not helped by major reductions in local bus services with some parts of the town having no service on some days, although that is partly down to the main operator in the town unnecessarily diverting a service even when a key road is open

{EDIT - Deleted the PDF I attached as it needs updating}


----------



## Leodis (15 Sep 2019)

i see West park church are offering a package for drink and food on an elevated grass area for only £360 for two people lol. They have upper the prices and now offer without the food drink which you can buy for £150.

Think I will watch the women on Norwood and head over to Beckwithshaw if we can get parked.


----------



## Mike_P (15 Sep 2019)

Anyone found any times for the paracycling?


----------



## Mike_P (16 Sep 2019)

Attached is the revision of the pdf I posted briefly before - details the road closures, and race times (other than for the para-cycling), for the sections of the routes between Tadcaster / Masham / Bolton Abbey and Harrogate other than for the womens and mens road races on the final weekend where the entire route is covered. Suggest saving it on your phone then all the info is one simple to find (presumably in downloads) document.


----------



## Mike_P (19 Sep 2019)

Pleased to see the weather forecast is improving; yesterday thunderstorms were predicted for Sunday, now its a 30% chance of light rain showers for the afternoon. Monday is now largely dry but showers / rain predicted for Tuesday onwards. Looks like it could be a case of "You should have been here last week". If it is wet the time trials that start in Harrogate could have a tricky start as the start ramp has been sited in the Fan zone on the open space next to the town centre (the Stray) and a temporary surface laid to a right turn onto the highway


----------



## Julia9054 (20 Sep 2019)

Finished work lunchtime so swung through town to look at everything.
Really excited. 
The bloke i go chatting to that took this photo has come up from Kent for the week especially for the cycling and hasn't visited Harrogate for 40 years. I hope he has a lovely holiday.
One elderly red faced gentleman was shouting about how disgraceful it all was and attempting to hand out leaflets! Everyone was totally ignoring him. 3 young women in France jerseys - obviously competitors - were riding their bikes at walking pace along the pavement. He decided to start shouting at them to get on the road - despite the fact that it is completely fenced off!


----------



## Julia9054 (20 Sep 2019)




----------



## Dogtrousers (20 Sep 2019)

You should have got a leaflet. Probably would have some amusing content.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Sep 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> You should have got a leaflet. Probably would have some amusing content.


It was probably something equivalent to... "*Gerrorf my road!*"


----------



## Pale Rider (20 Sep 2019)

Any event producers winners and losers among local businesses.

@Julia9054 played at this year's Durham Miners' Gala.

A lot of traders in Durham City tolerate the gala because all it means to them is a Saturday without their usual Saturday custom.

Some used to shut, and when the gala had stronger working class routes, the posh estate agents would board up their fronts to prevent drunken miners, impelled by a crushing sense of social injustice, putting a brick through their window.

A sportive passing through Barnard Castle in County Durham was stopped, partly through local kick back from traders, and farmers who couldn't possibly accept not being able to trunk around on their tractors for an hour or two once a year.

Hopefully, most of the Harrogate traders who might have been inclined to moan will not do so when they realise the cycling is not going to be an annual event.


----------



## Julia9054 (20 Sep 2019)

Pale Rider said:


> @Julia9054 played at this year's Durham Miners' Gala


Actually I missed it this year for the first time in about 15 years for health reasons. Any trader that sells food or drink does very well out of the gala.
The same will happen in Harrogate. It is a town that relies heavily for it's income on the tourist industry which will be having a major boost.
Some people just love to moan.


----------



## Mike_P (20 Sep 2019)

And the town has more than its fair share not helped by a local rag that plays to their tune to the point of being completely contradictory, on one hand complaining about the state of some roads and then complaining about the roads being closed for resurfacing

NB Discovered the para-cycling timings are under Championship Info rather Races

There were a couple of the grumbling traders on the Yorkshire edition of Look North tonight, one a home décor shop who were going to grin and bear it but were not going to start selling cycling gear. Obviously the possibility of extra footfall pass by visitors who might see something they like had not occurred to them The other was a hairdressers who I immediately recognised as being one that complained as soon as the event was announced and who are going to close as staff might get in but not customers or customers might get in but not staff and would not be good for their reputation, as if closing all together is


----------



## tom73 (20 Sep 2019)

Just seen that report any good business finds a way to make some money out of this. It's not like it's just turned up over night. Plenty of business our way found plenty of ways to cash in on the TDY and that was just one day. Even a fish munger found a way.


----------



## Mike_P (21 Sep 2019)

Had a walk round the fanzone this morning whilst teams where trailing the course notable personalities including Pogacar. The finish line is immediately before a side road (Victoria Avenue) and the pedestrian area is set back some distance down that . To the south there is a section of road coned off for riders to access the circuit but which further decreases visibility of the finish line due to the slight curvature of the road.







The start ramp is only slightly elevated as is the raised viewing area.







The fan zone was actually delayed in its opening for some reason. There are a pair of temporary footbridges next to each other across the circuit to access it; the northern one is the exit albeit it was unmarked as such this morning so a number of people including myself were ordered back. The first down step on the southern footbridge did not appear to very clearly evident as I fell onto it ; might have be the angle of the sun and shadows created.
There is a check in area - I thought they wanted to look in my rucksack, which had a few bits in it from Poundland, but they just wanted me to carry it.




Puchased the official guide (£5) its A5 in size and wondered around the UCI shop - me thinks wait for the post race sale. Most of the fanzone is uncovered grass so it may become quite muddy if the weather forecast is correct - clay soils dominate the area and rainfall ponds on grass - this part of The Stray being quite often flooded in part after heavy rain. Anyone visiting by bike might want consider how they protect their cleats.


----------



## Turdus philomelos (22 Sep 2019)

Packing my bag today. Heading down to Harrogate after work tomorrow So excited. 

Booked an apartment that would be near the finish line over a year ago not realizing that its sits right on the circuit course. How jammy was I?

Recommendations for hostelries please.


----------



## Mike_P (22 Sep 2019)

Turdus philomelos said:


> Recommendations for hostelries please.


As its down to personal preference have a look at
https://www.strayfm.com/news/local-news/2673082/11-of-the-best-bars-in-harrogate/
and
https://www.baltzersens.co.uk/locals-guide-harrogate-pubs/

Posted in the Your Ride Today thread a comment that the bike parking area is unclear as to its entrance, or at least it was yesterday. The entrance is on the south-east side and signage of how to get to the Fanzone was limited but thankfully I had downloaded the Fanzone map onto my phone and used the south western entrance C as the barriers appeared to preclude easy access to the bridge at Entrance B and the roads bar that leading to finish area were open. The map indicates a pair of bike parking areas, only the north western one existed yesterday with the entrance roughly where the two round topped trees are on the grey area between the parking areas.


----------



## Julia9054 (22 Sep 2019)

Turdus philomelos said:


> Packing my bag today. Heading down to Harrogate after work tomorrow So excited.
> 
> Booked an apartment that would be near the finish line over a year ago not realizing that its sits right on the circuit course. How jammy was I?
> 
> Recommendations for hostelries please.


Major Tom's Social.
Craft beer and the best pizzas in town


----------



## Mike_P (22 Sep 2019)

Discovered this afternoon the walking route to entrance A is wrongly marked on the Fan zone map (see posting above). It actually (in reverse) continues straight along the diagonal to the rear of the VIP area to the race route and then alongside that to a controlled pedestrian crossing over the circuit by Bettys tearooms.
Spent the afternoon in a mixture of sun, showers and a touch of heavy rain just in front of the start ramp. It was a close tie between Tony Martin and Elia Viviani as to which individual cyclist got the biggest applause.


----------



## Turdus philomelos (23 Sep 2019)

Ahh, a pizzaria, how I miss those days @Julia9054 . 

Stuffing my face with delicious toppings of combination of cheese, tomatoes, garlic, herbs, chargrilled veg, etc. on a super crispy base. 
Then spending a week in the wee room.

Nowadays sadly my eating habits are even more annoying than a vegan.

Gluten free_ and _vegetarian. 

I did sample very recently however a very potent and delicious gluten free ale from a Yorkshire brewery, I cant remember which.
So looking forward to tracking that beauty down.

See you all soon.


----------



## tom73 (23 Sep 2019)

Just back form great day watching the TT riders. Not packed out but a good turn out all the same nice sunny day to boot.
Had a great time in the fan zone no-one then spotted saddleback just had to have a Yorkshire Jersey oh and matching socks . 
A pair of gloves some how found its way to the till as well bang went the bike fund 
Won a cow bell so not all on the credit card.


----------



## Mike_P (23 Sep 2019)

They are being very restrictive on cycling on the circuit, tried around 15 mins before the first rider started on the womens junior time trail to get from Jubliee Roundabout to the first bend before it around the 6km mark, which would have been plainly in sight of the marshalls, but had to wheel the bike through the undergrowth behind the barriers. Once the end of race vehicle had passed there was no restriction apparent this morning.

This afternoon the target was the top of Cornwall Road looking down through the 8km mark to the c180 degree bend at the foot of the climb and with a good half hour before but, whilst the first marshall never blinked as I cycled pass, the next ordered to me onto the footpath on the basis riders were training on the course. Needless to say no pros went pass before the first time trailist.

One rider obviously came off the downhill to the 180 degree bend too fast on his first circuit and parted company with his bike whilst he skidded across the safety boards that have been put up on the bridge but was back on his bike in a eye blink. Did not see it clearly, more a corner of eye instance but was quite spectacular from accounts by those who had been at the bend at the time.

A lot of people seemed to be checking out the course for vantage points either by cycling along the footpath or by foot and there was a double take by everyone as one of Polish riders not partaking in the time trail equally trundled round that part of course on the footpath.

Heard a comment that point outside the Royal Pump Room / Valley Gardens where the circuit almost kisses itself was a good viewing location but quite scary as the riders approach seemingly too fast off the decent of Valley Drive.

There was a comical feature with the broom wagon actually having a broom stuck to its rear. One the end of race vehicle had passed for at end of the second circuit every cyclist watching immediately jumped but again I was ordered onto the pavement because there were still fast moving vehicles on the course and for once that was a correct comment by a marshall as a UCI van hurtled round a corner not keeping wholly to the left.


----------



## Julia9054 (23 Sep 2019)

Cycled down Otley Road on my way home from work just after this afternoon's race finished and before the road reopened. Just me - road all to myself.
I most definitely was not doing a time trial in my head. At all.
That would be very silly.


----------



## Mike_P (24 Sep 2019)

Apparently they are using the non-circuit primarily rural section of Penny Pot Lane for training when they cannot access the circuit which would explain the Polish rider I saw yesterday and why a UCI van was parked on it last Saturday, and possibly why NYCC made significant improvements to its surfacing which was dismal before in parts although it did need something doing to it. At present today the tv looks the better option for the Mens U23 as its pelting down outside but its meant to be dryer at times this afternoon so think it will either be walkies to the finish line or cycling to the top of the bank out of Birstwith for the Ladies Elite depending on how soaking it is.


----------



## tom73 (24 Sep 2019)

@Mike_P Glad you spotted the broom too it was a bit of a did I just see that moment.
Royal Pump Room / Valley Gardens is a great spot but yes they do come at you so in the bigger racers maybe one to watch out for.

Turn's out Mrs 73 knows someone who raced in the para-cycling he said how incredible the day was. So if you did cheer them they appreciated it.
We sure know how to put on a show, yesterday reminded me so much of the grand depart.

Planning another visit already and think the flag is coming along too.
A shout to to the volunteers too great bunch had a few laughs with them yesterday. 

A few pics from yesterday


----------



## Dogtrousers (24 Sep 2019)

I'm pretty sure I've seen brooms attached to the voiture balai on the TdF. I just did an image search and it would appear that I may have dreamed it as all the modern pictures I can find don't have a physical broom stuck to them - but older pictures going back to the 1960s do.


----------



## Dogtrousers (24 Sep 2019)

View: https://twitter.com/laflammerouge16/status/1176447762025590785


----------



## tom73 (24 Sep 2019)

Maybe time to call it a day 

View: https://twitter.com/i/status/1176449810523705344


----------



## Mike_P (24 Sep 2019)

Yesterdays Junior time trail victors on the climb on Oaker Bank that follows on from the decent of Pot Bank and on the climb of Cornwall Road from the near 180 degree bend


----------



## tom73 (24 Sep 2019)

Reminded me boy the police riders are a miserable bunch. Even SO19 managed to have fun waving at the crowds yesterday. 

Spotted Boardman and his wife in Bettys yesterday and Matt Stephens hanging out in the fan zone. 
Anyone spotted anyone today ?


----------



## Mike_P (24 Sep 2019)

Winner of Todays Womens Elite Time Trial


----------



## BurningLegs (24 Sep 2019)

Looking forward to a drier day tomorrow. Hoping to get out for a ride in the morning and watch the TT in the afternoon from a roadside spot near Hackfall. Fingers crossed we can find a suitable spot to ditch the cars on the west side of the route then pitch up roadside with two buggies!


----------



## tom73 (25 Sep 2019)

Info if anyone is going on Friday times been changed for rider safety.
Now setting off 14.00  @ Doncaster and finish 18.35 and now only going 2 Lap's of Harrogate not 3.


----------



## Mike_P (25 Sep 2019)

Another annoying encounter with the marshalls - worked my way round to the junction south of Sawley where the route turns right to head along the route to Hebden Bank, those two irritating words hit my ear - No Cycling. So there I was wheeling the bike along when a couple cycled pass, one on an e-bike. So back on the bike for a short distance. Hedben Bank was the location where Dennis caught and overtook Roglic, and at which moment how I wished I had a zoom lens with me. Anyway here is a shot of them higher up the climb





It nearly defeated the Kenyan Khaled Alkhalaifah who suddenly started riding at right angles to the white lines. Bad news no broom on whatever vehicle was the broom wagon Although I have to confess to wheeling the bike up, might have given it a go despite some crazy momentarily gradients over 40% according to Strava but just as I rounded the bend at the foot I heard a car approaching and pulled over to a stop as a New Zealand team car whizzed pass - other riders were trying the route out for the Womens Elite race on Saturday, The Dutch team strolled up the climb as if it did not exist.


----------



## Mike_P (26 Sep 2019)

The photo on page 100 of the official programme is obviously not "The exposed summit of Greenhow Hill" but the road from Laverton to Pateley Bridge crossing the River Skell, which is not being used by any of the UCI routes, and which is around as far north-east of Pateley Bridge as Greenhow summit is to the west-south-west.


----------



## 13 rider (26 Sep 2019)

Were on our way up tomorrow riding up from Leicester (3 of us ,1 train to Doncaster) . Plans are going to be weather dependent so nothing fixed in stone . Looking forward to it .Hoping the forecast is wrong


----------



## Pale Rider (26 Sep 2019)

13 rider said:


> Were on our way up tomorrow riding up from Leicester (3 of us ,1 train to Doncaster) . Plans are going to be weather dependent so nothing fixed in stone . Looking forward to it .Hoping the forecast is wrong



Hopefully you will have a better time than @Mike_P who doesn't seem a very happy UCI spectating camper.

Some of the best riding I know on that patch if you can do the climbs - should be a breeze for men such as yourself and @Supersuperleeds.

Do we know the third member of your party?


----------



## Mike_P (26 Sep 2019)

No marshall issues today, rather the lack of compliance with the published details as the A59 at Summerscales was not closed between midday and four. Seemed that westbound drivers were largely thinking it was initially as I managed to get up _Cote du Blubberhouses _without a HGV or three chugging away behind me. The end race vehicles were immediately followed by a very long queue of general traffic. The USA team set the pace, successfully as it transpired, up the climb. Weather dry apart duing the wait for the riders to turn up when there was a sharp spell of rain.


----------



## 13 rider (26 Sep 2019)

Pale Rider said:


> Hopefully you will have a better time than @Mike_P who doesn't seem a very happy UCI spectating camper.
> 
> Some of the best riding I know on that patch if you can do the climbs - should be a breeze for men such as yourself and @Supersuperleeds.
> 
> Do we know the third member of your party?


You haven't met @Chris Doyle who riding up with us or @tallliman who's training part of it


----------



## tallliman (26 Sep 2019)

Really looking forward to tomorrow and the weekend!


----------



## tom73 (26 Sep 2019)

Arrived early so what to do ? Nothing for it but to Head over to the Zwift Draft House  and some freebies thrown in.
Plenty of team riders out this morning round the course plenty of none team ones too. If you want no jobsworth go early.
The fan zone is quickly becoming a mud bath so be ready. But still worth a go and a good place to get out the rain for bit.
Had a nice chat with one of the race official as we waited for a shower to pass.
Watched another great day of racing and another good turn out even with the weather.
If you want some undercover bike parking the Specialized shop (close to fan zone) has set some up outside.


----------



## Pale Rider (26 Sep 2019)

tom73 said:


> Arrived early so what to do ? Nothing for it but to Head over to the Zwift Draft House  and some freebies thrown in.
> Plenty of team riders out this morning round the course plenty of none team ones too. If you want no jobsworth go early.
> The fan zone is quickly becoming a mud bath so be ready. But still worth a go and a good place to get out the rain for bit.
> Had a nice chat with one of the race official as we waited for a shower to pass.
> ...



Looks like Mapei is sponsoring cycling again, or perhaps they never went away.

My 'retro' Mapei cycling cap has been much admired.

https://www.prendas.co.uk/products/...MI7NuX0pvv5AIVEkTTCh0cPA2VEAQYASABEgKW4vD_BwE


----------



## tom73 (26 Sep 2019)

Spotted a few of them as it happens. Yes they are very much so the main sponsor.


----------



## Mike_P (26 Sep 2019)

They have a vehicle parked in a very isolated position on the open space to the north of the VIP area and not on any obvious walking route other than to visit it. Shimano also a sales stand parked at the top of Montpelier Hill which was doing some trade the last time I passed it whereas the Mapei seemed to be devoid of any visitors and looking at their web site https://www.mapei.com/gb/en/home-page not sure how cyclists would want to. They have an advert on the rear of the official programme.


13 rider said:


> Looking forward to it .Hoping the forecast is wrong


 The local weather forecasts for Harrogate and the vale of York can often be wrong; on a typical westerly the rainclouds empty their contents on the Pennines and then float across often not releasing any more rain until they reach the North York Moors, hence for example cyclists getting soaked around Helmsley and then finding Thirsk totally dry. Could well be wet tomorrow however from the predicted light rain showers as a southerly is forecast until around 4pm.


----------



## Leodis (28 Sep 2019)

Visited yesterday for the Junior women race. All was great, the only downside as a visitor is the huge distance between cross over points on the Strand to the Fan hub. Popped into Zwift draft house which was amazing also picked up some Castelli Yorkshire kit for next summer.

We were due to go back today with the wife but I think its going to be so busy there is little chance of seeing any racing apart from a screen, might pop elsewhere on the route to watch.


----------



## tom73 (28 Sep 2019)

Leodis said:


> picked up some Castelli Yorkshire kit


Just had to be done


----------



## Leodis (28 Sep 2019)

tom73 said:


> Just had to be done



Too right, jersey, socks and cap.. Proper Yorkshire 

None of it fits yet though, so I need to loose two stone first or it will end up on eBay


----------



## Julia9054 (28 Sep 2019)

tom73 said:


> Just had to be done


Unless you are a woman. Castelli in their wisdom have decided to make the gorgeous limited edition Yorkshire jerseys only in men's sizes


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Sep 2019)

Been on afternoons all week, so not been out (unlike a collegue, who's been on leave all week)

Intending Shipley, or Otley today?
Otley will doubtless be crammed, with (practically) everybody from the town out too!

Unless I wait, till the afternoon, & drive up the A1 towards Ripon instead?


----------



## Julia9054 (28 Sep 2019)

I spent yesterday morning helping to arrange 285 year 7s into the shape of a bicycle on the school field for the helicopter cameras
You can see our efforts at 2hrs 59 on the bbc Sport just after the women’s medal ceremony. Looks far more impressive from the air than it felt on the ground - like herding cats!
https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episo...ad-championships-2019-junior-womens-road-race
Or on Twitter

View: https://twitter.com/harrogategs/status/1177546597024063493?s=21


----------



## Mike_P (28 Sep 2019)

Friday -
The fourth and first placed riders at the end of the Womens Junior road race, Aigule Gareeva and Megan Jastrab, on the climb of Ripon Road Harrogate passing the junction of the Harrogate Circuit at Kent Drive which was not in use for this race.





It was being used for practice by some teams who at opportune moments joined the race route; one team unidentifiable due to their rain jackets arrived just before the last riders passed and spotting a Slovakian rider greeted her with a shout of Go Roglic
A few videos of the Men U23 road race, firstly the front riders arriving at the turn into Crescent Road from Swan Road.

View: https://youtu.be/vwHNTzzdivg

The leading riders on the first lap on the decent/turn/climb from Valley Drive to Cornwall Road which I would suggest is the best spectacle of the course. Dan Martin was standing nearby.

View: https://youtu.be/EKhTBkj43AM

The leading peleton some way behind the front riders on the second lap breaching the top of Oak Beck Climb on Cormwall Road. I know exactly how one rider was feeling.

View: https://youtu.be/oiw9F5W9OOs

A further trailing group of riders on the decent of Penny Pot Lane towards Oak Beck Bridge.

View: https://youtu.be/SAfR0ehjnlw

Speaking to a marshall there had been a cyclist flying off their bike at the bridge also on Wednesday in addition to the one I partly saw on Monday. The original plan had been to put some netting up to catch riders but it the interest of scaring them less the boarding had been used instead.
And the broom wagon did have a broom.




Varying weather reports for today - BBC overnight rain clearing, local commercial radio - showers with heavy spells of rain. A distant view of Kabbs Ridge wind farm showed them turning pretty fast facing slightly south of west so looks like an outing for the ebiked hybrid if I am going to get to Norwood Edge in any decent time.


----------



## Joffey (28 Sep 2019)

I'm finally heading over to Harrogate today! Fingers crossed the weather is nice and there is lots of nice food to eat!


----------



## Julia9054 (28 Sep 2019)

Going to cycle up to Fountains Abbey this morning to watch. If I can haul myself out of bed - have gone down with a hideous hacking cough and I feel like crap


----------



## tom73 (28 Sep 2019)

Julia9054 said:


> Unless you are a woman. Castelli in their wisdom have decided to make the gorgeous limited edition Yorkshire jerseys only in men's sizes


 
Blame sadleback they’ve had them made. Maybe more a market aimed at men.


----------



## tom73 (28 Sep 2019)

Joffey said:


> I'm finally heading over to Harrogate today! Fingers crossed the weather is nice and there is lots of nice food to eat!



plenty in the fan zone and out and about. Or Zwift draft house.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Sep 2019)

Us Leicestershire lot arrived Friday. Got drenched getting up here. Today went and saw the women go over menwith hill and then headed into Harrogate. Tomorrow looks like a telly job and then the ride back down south on Monday.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Sep 2019)

Some random photos:


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Sep 2019)

I can also confirm that the broom wagon today had a broom on the back


----------



## tom73 (28 Sep 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I can also confirm that the broom wagon today had a broom on the back



had a paint job too now sporting rainbow colours


----------



## Mike_P (28 Sep 2019)

Did take the ebike to Norwood Edge, trying my best not to overtake those on road bikes struggling with the cross wind and gradients and chattered with a few en route, although others were plainly supercharged in the leg department and shot pass. This is the second main group of riders with two GB riders on the front approaching the summit




Second point of call was the climb out of Birstwith with Lizzie Deignan here on the front of the chasing group




And then down to Oak Beck bridge with Annemiek van Vleuten approaching for the last time on her way to victory.




Quite amazed at that screenshot from the video as the phone just as she appeared decided to flip to front camera mode so it was filmed "blind". I had noticed yesterday that riders are going relatively slowly on the approach and speaking to the marshalls the access that goes off immediately before the bridge is a designated escape route for any rider unable to take the bend and hence no one is allowed to stand there.


----------



## Julia9054 (28 Sep 2019)




----------



## Julia9054 (28 Sep 2019)

Rode out to Fountains Abbey despite feeling like death warmed up. Totally worth it


----------



## Noodle Legs (29 Sep 2019)




----------



## Mike_P (29 Sep 2019)

Route shortened today avoiding Buttertubs, road flooded, and Swaledale so along the A684 instead with 9 laps of the Harrogate Circuit expected to start 1240.


----------



## tom73 (29 Sep 2019)

Anyone going today ?
The news is the fan zone will be closed and the live music tonight is off too. Advice is to fined other viewing placers.


----------



## Noodle Legs (29 Sep 2019)

tom73 said:


> Anyone going today ?
> The news is the fan zone will be closed and the live music tonight is off too. Advice is to fined other viewing placers.









Found one. Seem to be able to watch every kilometre from here


----------



## tom73 (29 Sep 2019)

No beer though


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Sep 2019)

Chris Doyle said:


> View attachment 486997
> 
> 
> Found one. Seem to be able to watch every kilometre from here


Old folks home?


----------



## Mike_P (29 Sep 2019)

Quite dreadful conditions even watching initially on the circuit - made it by foot to Jubliee Roundabout for the 2nd lap and then abandoned the intention to work my way along the circuit as I was completely soaked, and even more so by the time I got home. Mug of tea and choc biccy latter, dry more waterproof clothing/boots donned and made it to various locations on the circuit away from the finish and its approaches; the marshalls by Oak Beck bridge were getting increasingly concerned over the safety of the scaffolding holding the boarding up on the bridge due to the water pressure that was building as a result of the watercourse becoming blocked by tree branches to the point of suggesting that the bridge would have to be closed. Once a lap passed parts of the circuit were overtaken by spectators with one group dancing. Another spectator had got there car trapped on a closed road between two parts of the circuit and were driving from one end to the other as appropriate.


----------



## tom73 (29 Sep 2019)

Some have and will complain , kick off this closing roads idea just blows minds and some just don't get it's about the long term benefits. 
On the whole other than the weather from what I've seen and experienced I think once again Yorkshire pulled it off. 
Some think this maybe Yorkshires cycling swan song well if that turns out right it's not bad way to go out.


----------



## BurningLegs (29 Sep 2019)

Well the weather was unfortunate today but we still had a fantastic day in Harrogate. 

Got really lucky and managed to walk away with Trentin’s rain jacket after he took it off on the final lap and threw it on the course. My mum offered a marshal a packet of chocolate biscuits if he’d go and get it for us and he jumped at the chance


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Sep 2019)

BurningLegs said:


> Well the weather was unfortunate today but we still had a fantastic day in Harrogate.
> 
> Got really lucky and managed to walk away with Trentin’s rain jacket after he took it off on the final lap and threw it on the course. My mum offered a marshal a packet of chocolate biscuits if he’d go and get it for us and he jumped at the chance


What size is it and will you take a packet of jammie dodgers for it?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Sep 2019)

I would have offered Jaffa cakes if he had won


----------



## tom73 (29 Sep 2019)

BurningLegs said:


> Well the weather was unfortunate today but we still had a fantastic day in Harrogate.
> 
> Got really lucky and managed to walk away with Trentin’s rain jacket after he took it off on the final lap and threw it on the course. My mum offered a marshal a packet of chocolate biscuits if he’d go and get it for us and he jumped at the chance



So it was you nice one


----------



## BurningLegs (29 Sep 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> What size is it and will you take a packet of jammie dodgers for it?



Won’t take the pack of jammie dodgers for the jacket, but sounds like a fair swap for the rather soggy rice cake labelled “nut” in the pocket


----------



## 13 rider (1 Oct 2019)

Just watched the women's race to see if I could spot us Leicester CCers on the telly . They passed us as the BBC cut to the Mandy Jones montage So no moment in the spotlight for us


----------



## BurningLegs (1 Oct 2019)

13 rider said:


> Just watched the women's race to see if I could spot us Leicester CCers on the telly . They passed us as the BBC cut to the Mandy Jones montage So no moment in the spotlight for us


We had the same experience, but assumed it was probably because of the sensitivity of the spot we chose (Menwith Hill “RAF base”). The helicopter literally flew around rather than over and they played a recorded clip on the BBC as they passed!


----------



## 13 rider (1 Oct 2019)

BurningLegs said:


> We had the same experience, but assumed it was probably because of the sensitivity of the spot we chose (Menwith Hill “RAF base”). The helicopter literally flew around rather than over and they played a recorded clip on the BBC as they passed!


We were on menwith hill at the junction on the road from Harrogate from the roundabout on the course at Harrogate .You mean the giant golf balls are secret


----------



## tom73 (1 Oct 2019)

No ever talks about it.
The real secret one is in these parts is .... Fylingdales , only sheep get to go over the wire. 
Now sat waiting for the knock at the door


----------



## 13 rider (1 Oct 2019)

I would like to say no Leicester CCers saw any giant golf balls except @tallliman who took a photo  I think hes a spy  hes the one who wanted to go there


----------



## BurningLegs (1 Oct 2019)

tom73 said:


> No ever talks about it.
> The real secret one is in these parts is .... Fylingdales , only sheep get to go over the wire.
> Now sat waiting for the knock at the door



Didn’t know about Fylingdales. Seems like a lot of North Yorkshire is more American than British. You can see the US flags flying in “RAF Menwith Hill” as you drive down the road outside!


----------



## tom73 (1 Oct 2019)

Menwith is our version of Fylingdales and part of GCHQ.
Fylingdales is very much American and staffed by the RAF. When you go past phones and cameras often go a bit funny  
Give them a wave as all coms go’s via them anyway.


----------



## pjd57 (1 Oct 2019)

Book early for Glasgow 2023.


----------



## Mike_P (1 Oct 2019)

tom73 said:


> Menwith is our version of Fylingdales and part of GCHQ.
> Fylingdales is very much American and staffed by the RAF. When you go past phones and cameras often go a bit funny
> Give them a wave as all coms go’s via them anyway.


Havn't you got that the wrong way round although yes their is UK presence at Menwith that no doubt includes GCHQ most of the cannot talk about stuff is US


----------



## BurningLegs (1 Oct 2019)

Mike_P said:


> Havn't you got that the wrong way round although yes their is UK presence at Menwith that no doubt includes GCHQ most of the cannot talk about stuff is US


That’s my understanding, too. At Menwith the NSA use their connections with Tier 1 network carriers for their benefit and we benefit through “intelligence sharing”. Almost everyone and everything there is American. 

There is lots of interesting material readily available thanks to Edward Snowden, and others have extended on it. There are some interesting fibre cable maps which show sleepy old Menwith as the king of all peering points, with lots of links down the west coast to Cheltenham.


----------



## tom73 (1 Oct 2019)

Or maybe i‘ve been the job of giving out misinformation


----------

